

Why we think bloggers should blog about us (but we're not having much luck) - sw007
http://www.whyyoushouldblogaboutus.com/

======
PeterisP
Such marketing strategies feel like they deserve a boycott as a matter of
principle, instead of blogging about them.

I saw your site already twice, the first being the "exclusivity" message,
where you told nothing about what you want to offer to those who join, and
what do you want from those who join.

Asking anyone to join before telling anything is unacceptable. If you have
something to say, say it. On the first page. In text.

Your 'prezi' looks exactly like those fullscreen-clickthrough ads that many
news sites are using - so it gets skipped by users instinctively even if they
don't use plugins like flashblock. Nobody wants to view a flash-demo if they
weren't expecting it, people in that situation just look for a way to get
through it, and do not look at the content.

------
mlebel
Skip the Prezi and go straight to the website contact page.

Reasoning -

1\. Your landing page displays an already powerful statement. 2\. Your site
(post-Prezi) looks professional, the Prezi doesn't. 3\. I find it annoying to
click through the Prezi.

~~~
sw007
We struggled deciding whether to go to the Prezi page or straight to the
homepage. We opted for the Prezi because we thought it was a bit different and
gave us a chance to tell our story in a neat way. But I think you are probably
right, it doesn't look as professional as it could so we should probably
reroute straight to our homepage. Thanks.

------
Peroni
I like the overall concept. It's a topic close to my own heart. A bit of
feedback though, the 11k homepage image takes up far too much real estate and
is really distracting. Also, it wouldn't hurt to provide info on what
qualifies you to be able to provide decent, reliable advice for job seekers.

~~~
sw007
Thanks. And yes agreed - we need to articulate how we will provide decent
advice. We'll look to add that. And take your point about the image.

We originally got covered by Mashable before the 11K Club purpose was known.
Once we unveiled what it was no one would cover us. I've tried to contact some
bloggers but no one seems interested. I then thought about trying to do
something different - that's why I created this, I'd hoped it would grab their
attention. But still, nothing.

Got any tips on how to get someone to blog about you?

We're really passionate about our product. We're not after making money (we
can't make money), but we want to really try and help people but we can only
help people if we can get people to the site and get the young people
applying..

It's very frustrating!

~~~
Peroni
Drop me an email. We blog regularly on our site about this exact subject
matter so if you fire me across more detail on your background, your story,
your vision, your plan, etc. I'll see if I can put something worthwhile
together and get it up on our blog: <http://www.hackerjobs.co.uk/blog>

~~~
sw007
That's brilliant, thanks so much. I will send something over soon. Thanks
again.

------
huhtenberg
Uhm, why is it unacceptable that 15 yearolds are unemployed?

~~~
sw007
That figure is based on those who are 15-24 who want to work but can't. I.E.
Who don't have the luxury of going to school or college. Who at the age of 15
have no alternative but to go to work but who can't because there simply
aren't enough jobs. That stat is from the UN statistics for Global
Unemployment.

------
andrewcooke
it looks like you've been killed from the front page anyway, but for what it's
worth, my reaction after clicking my way through was "oh, isn't that those
those spammy guys again?"

i can't remember any details, so i may be wrong, but i don't think that's a
good sign, is it?

------
unkoman
This looks like spam, I would have ignored it if it wasn't for the comments

